# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  contratto tempo determinato agricolo

## roxyg86

buonasera,
qualcuno gestisce buste per agricoli??
volevo sapere se cè qualche ritenuta da operare ,e se il tfr ,13 e 14 vengono pagati.
si tratta appunto di un contratto a tempo determinato,ccnl operai agricoli e florovivaisti.
grazie

----------


## LORENZAM

Tfr, 13ma e 14ma (ad aprile) si tutto. I contributi li paghi con la compilazione del dmag, l'inps ti invia quanto pagare in base all'imponibile dichiarato.

----------


## nadir

Per gli agricoli a tempo determinato si effettuano le normali ritenute fiscali, mentre non è dovuta 13 e 14,ferie e festività. Il salario agricolo infatti è costituito dal salario contrattuale provinciale e dal terzo elemento. Basta corrispondere quindi il terzo elemento quale sostitutivo di ferie,festività 13 e 14.
Il terzo elemento è pari al corrispettivo dei seguenti istituti riconosciuti agli operai a tempo indeterminato e calcolati su 312 giorni:
festività 5,45%
ferie      8,33%
13         8,33%
14         8,33% 
il tutto corrisonde al 30,44% del salario contrattuale prov. Ricapitolando la misura del terzo elemento espressa in percentuale compete quale corrispettivo di ferie - festività e13 e 14 e quindi il corrispondere questo importo li sostituisce interamente. Allo stesso modo il tfr sarà calcolato nella misura dell' 8,63% del salario contrattuale e non del terzo elemento.
Per gli otd compili il dmag trimestrale in base alle retribuzioni mensili, e l' inps ti liquida gli importi. 
Altra storia per gli operai a tempo indeterminato, che sono equiparati alle altre normali categorie di lavoratori spetta 13 , 14, ferie festività e permessi

----------


## LORENZAM

grazie nadir.. ho solo agricoli a t. ind. e non sapevo questo trattamento per i dip. a t.det.

----------


## roxyg86

grazie a tutti mi siete stati davvero d'aiuto,un ultima informazione vengono effettuati delle detrazioni sulla busta del otd??mi riferisco alle ritenute agricole.

----------


## nadir

la busta paga, tranne che per le particolarità indicate sopra (ferie, permessi 13 e 14)  è uguale a qualunque altra categoria di lavoratori. 
Ai fini inps quindi devi trattenere l' aliquota 8,84 sulla retribuzione lorda, poi dalla differenza di quest'ultimi applicare la tassazione ordinaria, usufruendo se ne ha i requisiti  delle detrazioni per lavoro dipendente e carico di famiglia. Dovrebbe farti avere il modello con le detrazioni d' imposta. Quindi se dal cedolino viene fuori un' irpef, versarle nei normali termimi. 
ciao

----------


## roxyg86

> la busta paga, tranne che per le particolarità indicate sopra (ferie, permessi 13 e 14)  è uguale a qualunque altra categoria di lavoratori. 
> Ai fini inps quindi devi trattenere l' aliquota 8,84 sulla retribuzione lorda, poi dalla differenza di quest'ultimi applicare la tassazione ordinaria, usufruendo se ne ha i requisiti  delle detrazioni per lavoro dipendente e carico di famiglia. Dovrebbe farti avere il modello con le detrazioni d' imposta. Quindi se dal cedolino viene fuori un' irpef, versarle nei normali termimi. 
> ciao

  scusami questa ritenuta è quella che va versata allo SCAU.puoi darmi maggiori informazioni su questo ente..non ne ho mai sentito parlare  :Cool: 
soprattutto mi interessa capire come funziona in sicilia.
grazie

----------


## nadir

diciamo che ormai lo Scau non esiste più, è stato assorbito dall' inps.
L' aliquota contributiva inps per gli agricoli  per la generalità delle aziende è fissata in 44,136% della retribuzione lorda, di cui 8,84 a carico del lavoratore. otd 
Attenzione dipende dal tipo di az agricola, quell di tipo agricolo industriale è 
48,136%. 
Poi sul calcolo di questi contributi, sulla quota a carico datore di lavoro opera la riduzione secondo la zona tariffaria, che adesso da luglio per le zone montane è fissata in una riduzione del 70%, per le svantaggiate del 40%. 
Comunque, queste sono le aliquote e contributi che riporti poi in contabilità, per il versamento è l'inps che ti liquida l' importo corretto sommato all' assistenza contrattuale ecc,  basta trasmettere la denuncia con le giornate e la retribuzione e la zona tarffaria e  l' inps dopo la tariffazione ti manda gli importi da versare, la prossima per il terzo trim 2010 scade il 31.10.2010 e i contributi verranno versati il 16.03.2011. 
sul sito trovi la circolare con le aliquote del 2010, non ricordo il numero.
Questo è il sunto. 
In quale città della mia regione ti trovi? 
ciao

----------


## roxyg86

> diciamo che ormai lo Scau non esiste più, è stato assorbito dall' inps.
> L' aliquota contributiva inps per gli agricoli  per la generalità delle aziende è fissata in 44,136% della retribuzione lorda, di cui 8,84 a carico del lavoratore. otd 
> Attenzione dipende dal tipo di az agricola, quell di tipo agricolo industriale è 
> 48,136%. 
> Poi sul calcolo di questi contributi, sulla quota a carico datore di lavoro opera la riduzione secondo la zona tariffaria, che adesso da luglio per le zone montane è fissata in una riduzione del 70%, per le svantaggiate del 40%. 
> Comunque, queste sono le aliquote e contributi che riporti poi in contabilità, per il versamento è l'inps che ti liquida l' importo corretto sommato all' assistenza contrattuale ecc,  basta trasmettere la denuncia con le giornate e la retribuzione e la zona tarffaria e  l' inps dopo la tariffazione ti manda gli importi da versare, la prossima per il terzo trim 2010 scade il 31.10.2010 e i contributi verranno versati il 16.03.2011. 
> sul sito trovi la circolare con le aliquote del 2010, non ricordo il numero.
> Questo è il sunto. 
> In quale città della mia regione ti trovi? 
> ciao

  Mi trovo in provincia di palermo, ti spiego elaborando le buste non mi riporta nessuna ritenuta, e non so se andare ad inserire i dati che riguardano la scau.
secondo te dovrei farlo??!!

----------


## nadir

mi sembra corretto farlo, perchè a carico del dipendente resta un 8,84% della retribuzione che viene quindi versato all' inps,  l' imposta netta è quindi meno perchè risente della differenza tra retrib lorda e contr c/dipendente, e quindi è trattenuto anche nel netto in busta.  E' una scala. 
Consideralo come un qualunque altro dipendente di altro settore, non trattieni il 9,19 a c/dipendente? è lo stesso.  Sul piano fiscale  contributivo (salvo qualche sciocchezza) non cambia nulla. 
Poi nella denuncia, firmi laddove dici che hai trattenuto la quota al dipendente? Sono diversi aspetti, da tenere in considerazione, che puoi semplificare inserendo in busta questo contributo a c/dipendente, inserisci l' aliquota, la riduzione, contatta la tua softwarehause, vedi un pò. 
ciao

----------


## Joel

> la busta paga, tranne che per le particolarità indicate sopra (ferie, permessi 13 e 14)  è uguale a qualunque altra categoria di lavoratori. 
> Ai fini inps quindi devi trattenere l' aliquota 8,84 sulla retribuzione lorda, poi dalla differenza di quest'ultimi applicare la tassazione ordinaria, usufruendo se ne ha i requisiti  delle detrazioni per lavoro dipendente e carico di famiglia. Dovrebbe farti avere il modello con le detrazioni d' imposta. Quindi se dal cedolino viene fuori un' irpef, versarle nei normali termimi. 
> ciao

  Salve, vorrei chiederti un informazione in merito agli operai a tempo determinato. I giorni detrazioni per un OTD (per il calcolo delle detrazioni da lavoro dipendente) sono corrispondenti alle giornate di effettivo lavoro o come li calcoliamo?  Grazie anticipatamente

----------


## nadir

Alla tua domanda rispondo intanto che le detrazioni non sono pari alle giornate lavorate, ma sempre superiori, anche se di poco.
Per gli otd le detrazioni spettano proporzionalmente al rapporto ta le giornate effettivamente lavorate e quelle lavorative previste dai ccnl, quindi ad esempio se si lavorano 2 gg spettano  detrazioni pari a 3gg, oppure per 5gg spettano 6 gg di detrazioni o ancora per 15 gg ne spettano 18 gg di detrazioni.
Non vorrei sembrarti superficiale, non sto tanto a controllarle tutte, mi fido del programma paghe.
ciao

----------


## Nico73

Nadir, potresti, per favore, darmi conferma con un riferimento di legge, che ad oggi, le giornate di detrazione per gli otd, si calcolano come hai descritto?
In occasione di Unico, i clienti mi hanno portato cud e buste paga agricole, di consulenti e sindacati ed i giorni di detrazione sono stati calcolati come per un operaio "normale".
Sono errate? Io ne ho due e...vorrei fare un calcolo corretto.
Ti ringrazio.     

> Alla tua domanda rispondo intanto che le detrazioni non sono pari alle giornate lavorate, ma sempre superiori, anche se di poco.
> Per gli otd le detrazioni spettano proporzionalmente al rapporto ta le giornate effettivamente lavorate e quelle lavorative previste dai ccnl, quindi ad esempio se si lavorano 2 gg spettano  detrazioni pari a 3gg, oppure per 5gg spettano 6 gg di detrazioni o ancora per 15 gg ne spettano 18 gg di detrazioni.
> Non vorrei sembrarti superficiale, non sto tanto a controllarle tutte, mi fido del programma paghe.
> ciao

----------


## nadir

Periodo di lavoro per il quale spettano le relative detrazioni  
26/03/2010  
Lart. 13 del TUIR, come modificato dallart. 1, comma 6, lett. d), della legge 27 dicembre 2006, n. 296 (legge finanziaria 2007), prevede specifiche detrazioni dallimposta lorda, di importo variabile in funzione della tipologia di reddito posseduto e dellammontare del reddito complessivo. 
Le detrazioni per i lavoratori dipendenti e i pensionati devono essere rapportate al periodo di lavoro o di pensione. In particolare, la circolare dellAgenzia delle Entrate n. 15/E del 16 marzo 2007, confermando i chiarimenti forniti dalla circolare ministeriale n. 3 del 9 gennaio 1998, precisa che i giorni per i quali spetta la detrazione coincidono con quelli che hanno dato diritto alla retribuzione che è stata assoggettata a ritenuta.  
Pertanto, nel numero di giorni relativamente ai quali va calcolata la detrazione si devono in ogni caso comprendere le festività, i riposi settimanali e gli altri giorni non lavorativi, mentre vanno sottratti i giorni per i quali non spetta alcuna retribuzione (ad esempio, in caso di assenza per aspettativa senza corresponsione di assegni).  
Nessuna riduzione delle detrazioni è effettuata in caso di particolari modalità di articolazione dellorario di lavoro, quali il part-time (orizzontale, verticale o ciclico), né in presenza di giornate di sciopero. In presenza di contratti di lavoro dipendente a tempo determinato caratterizzati dalla effettuazione di prestazioni a giornata, come succede per i lavoratori edili ed i braccianti agricoli, le festività, i giorni di riposo settimanale ed i giorni non lavorativi compresi nel periodo che intercorre tra la data di inizio e quella di fine di tali rapporti di lavoro sono determinati proporzionalmente al rapporto esistente tra le giornate effettivamente lavorate e quelle previste come lavorative dai contratti collettivi nazionali di lavoro e dai contratti integrativi territoriali applicabili per i contratti a tempo indeterminato delle medesime categorie.  
Ai fini dellattribuzione di tali detrazioni, lanno deve essere sempre assunto come composto di 365 giorni, anche quando è bisestile.  
Le detrazioni competono nellanno in cui i redditi, per i quali sono concesse, sono assoggettati a tassazione. Ciò anche con riferimento ai redditi sostitutivi di quelli di lavoro dipendente, quali, ad esempio, le indennità e somme erogate dallINPS o da altri Enti, per le quali le detrazioni spettano in relazione ai giorni che danno diritto allindennità. Esempi di queste indennità o somme sono lindennità di disoccupazione e le borse di studio.  
Nel primo caso è necessario far riferimento ai giorni di disoccupazione che hanno dato diritto alla corresponsione dellindennità; nel secondo caso è necessario far riferimento ai giorni compresi nel periodo assunto ai fini dellerogazione della borsa di studio (anche se relativo ad anni precedenti). Pertanto, se la borsa di studio è stata erogata per il rendimento dellanno scolastico o accademico, la detrazione spetta per lintero anno, se, invece, è stata corrisposta in relazione alla frequenza di un particolare corso, spetta per il periodo di durata del corso stesso.  
Per lindennità speciale in agricoltura, per determinare il numero di giorni per i quali si ha diritto alla detrazione, il contribuente deve tener conto di quelli risultanti dalla relativa certificazione e che la suddetta indennità ha retribuito, ossia il numero di giorni per i quali il contribuente è rimasto disoccupato (e non quelli che devono essere obbligatoriamente lavorati per conseguire il diritto alla predetta indennità ), anche se riferibili ad anni precedenti, purché tali giorni trovino capienza nel limite massimo di 365. 
 In presenza di giorni relativi ad anni precedenti, per i quali spetta il diritto alle detrazioni, non devono essere considerati quelli compresi in periodi di lavoro per i quali già si è fruito in precedenza delle deduzioni o delle detrazioni. In presenza di più redditi di lavoro dipendente, nellindividuare il numero di giorni per i quali spettano le detrazioni, quelli compresi in periodi contemporanei vanno computati una volta soltanto.

----------


## solero09

Come vi regolate con le detrazioni? 
Dato che il reddito non supera gli 8000 euro, considerate la misura massima per il tempo determinato, cioè 1380 euro oppure la fate a giorni?
Spesso (parlo per il mio caso) non compilano per bene il modello detrazioni e bisogna fare da se, col buon senso...

----------


## nadir

> Come vi regolate con le detrazioni? 
> Dato che il reddito non supera gli 8000 euro, considerate la misura massima per il tempo determinato, cioè 1380 euro oppure la fate a giorni?
> Spesso (parlo per il mio caso) non compilano per bene il modello detrazioni e bisogna fare da se, col buon senso...

  di solito noi se non vi sono epresse specifiche nel modello detrazione d' imposta, rapportiamo le detrazioni al periodo di lavoro, se invece ci autorizzano ad attribuire la detrazione intera  per rapporti inferiori all' anno, calcoliamo i 1380,00  (art 13 tuir)

----------


## solero09

Io spesso non riesco a farmi restituire compilato il modello detrazioni.
Al massimo me lo danno firmato!!!
E quindi mi regolo così:
per quelli che fanno massimo 102 giornate in un anno, applico la detrazione massima di 1380 , perchè anche considerando l'indennità di disoccupazione, non arrivano ad 8000 euro.
Per quelli che fanno 156 giornate annue, applico la detrazione a giorni, se non mi compilano il modello detrazioni.
Concordi? O mi sfugge qualcosa?
Grazie.      

> di solito noi se non vi sono epresse specifiche nel modello detrazione d' imposta, rapportiamo le detrazioni al periodo di lavoro, se invece ci autorizzano ad attribuire la detrazione intera  per rapporti inferiori all' anno, calcoliamo i 1380,00  (art 13 tuir)

----------


## nadir

> Io spesso non riesco a farmi restituire compilato il modello detrazioni.
> Al massimo me lo danno firmato!!!
> E quindi mi regolo così:
> per quelli che fanno massimo 102 giornate in un anno, applico la detrazione massima di 1380 , perchè anche considerando l'indennità di disoccupazione, non arrivano ad 8000 euro.
> Per quelli che fanno 156 giornate annue, applico la detrazione a giorni, se non mi compilano il modello detrazioni.
> Concordi? O mi sfugge qualcosa?
> Grazie.

  Anche per noi è un problema avere il modello firmato, specialmente per gli otd, comunque nel modello che usiamo noi, è prevista specifica opzione per applicare i 1380,00 senza di questa optiamo per la norma generale.  In ogni caso la detrazione massima va a loro favore.

----------


## solero09

Grazie per la tua disponibilità.
Ciao  :Smile:     

> Anche per noi è un problema avere il modello firmato, specialmente per gli otd, comunque nel modello che usiamo noi, è prevista specifica opzione per applicare i 1380,00 senza di questa optiamo per la norma generale.  In ogni caso la detrazione massima va a loro favore.

----------


## nadir

> Nadir, potresti, per favore, darmi conferma con un riferimento di legge, che ad oggi, le giornate di detrazione per gli otd, si calcolano come hai descritto?
> In occasione di Unico, i clienti mi hanno portato cud e buste paga agricole, di consulenti e sindacati ed i giorni di detrazione sono stati calcolati come per un operaio "normale".
> Sono errate? Io ne ho due e...vorrei fare un calcolo corretto.
> Ti ringrazio.

  ho trovato il riferimento:  circolare 3/1998  ministero delle finanze

----------


## ilariuccia

> diciamo che ormai lo Scau non esiste più, è stato assorbito dall' inps.
> L' aliquota contributiva inps per gli agricoli  per la generalità delle aziende è fissata in 44,136% della retribuzione lorda, di cui 8,84 a carico del lavoratore. otd 
> Attenzione dipende dal tipo di az agricola, quell di tipo agricolo industriale è 
> 48,136%. 
> Poi sul calcolo di questi contributi, sulla quota a carico datore di lavoro opera la riduzione secondo la zona tariffaria, che adesso da luglio per le zone montane è fissata in una riduzione del 70%, per le svantaggiate del 40%. 
> Comunque, queste sono le aliquote e contributi che riporti poi in contabilità, per il versamento è l'inps che ti liquida l' importo corretto sommato all' assistenza contrattuale ecc,  basta trasmettere la denuncia con le giornate e la retribuzione e la zona tarffaria e  l' inps dopo la tariffazione ti manda gli importi da versare, la prossima per il terzo trim 2010 scade il 31.10.2010 e i contributi verranno versati il 16.03.2011. 
> sul sito trovi la circolare con le aliquote del 2010, non ricordo il numero.
> Questo è il sunto. 
> In quale città della mia regione ti trovi? 
> ciao

  quali sono le aliquote e i contributi da riportare in contabilita', quelli al lordo dello sgravio? e poi per la contabilita' come conviene comportarsi?

----------


## luciaidg

Salve
riprendo questa discussione per avere un chiarimento in merito alla gestione dei ratei. 
Devo gestire per la prima volta le bp di una azienda agricola. 
Da quanto qui esposto deduco che la gestione dei ratei per un ODI è uguale a quella degli altri contratti: maturato, goduto, residuo.
Mentre per gli ODT i ratei sono liquidati mensilmente in percentuale di 30,44% sulla paga base. 
Quindi lo sviluppo del cedolino per i due dovrebbe essere abbastanza differente. 
Invece da un contatto con la software house del programma paghe che utilizzo mi dicono che la gestione dei ratei sul cedolino è uguale. 
Come stanno le cose? Qualcuno potrebbe postare un facsimile?
Grazie
L.

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> Per gli agricoli a tempo determinato si effettuano le normali ritenute fiscali, mentre non è dovuta 13 e 14,ferie e festività. Il salario agricolo infatti è costituito dal salario contrattuale provinciale e dal terzo elemento. Basta corrispondere quindi il terzo elemento quale sostitutivo di ferie,festività 13 e 14.
> Il terzo elemento è pari al corrispettivo dei seguenti istituti riconosciuti agli operai a tempo indeterminato e calcolati su 312 giorni:
> festività 5,45%
> ferie      8,33%
> 13         8,33%
> 14         8,33% 
> il tutto corrisonde al 30,44% del salario contrattuale prov. Ricapitolando la misura del terzo elemento espressa in percentuale compete quale corrispettivo di ferie - festività e13 e 14 e quindi il corrispondere questo importo li sostituisce interamente. Allo stesso modo il tfr sarà calcolato nella misura dell' 8,63% del salario contrattuale e non del terzo elemento.
> Per gli otd compili il dmag trimestrale in base alle retribuzioni mensili, e l' inps ti liquida gli importi. 
> Altra storia per gli operai a tempo indeterminato, che sono equiparati alle altre normali categorie di lavoratori spetta 13 , 14, ferie festività e permessi

  scusate se mi intrometto in questa vecchia discussione.......sapete dirmi dove posso trovare i minimi retributivi scomposti nelle varie voci ed espressi in ore per gli otd attualmente in vigore.  
vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## giacomokikko

[QUOTE=nad 
buon giorno ho una ditta di giardinaggio e un dipendente assunto come otd come avventizo comune che licenzio a fine anno qnd il lavoro viene a mancare per poi ri assumerlo a marzo.volevo porre dei quesiti :
-i giorni di festa 13 ma e 14 ma sono compresi nel terzo elemento o sn da pagare a parte?(in busta paga  trovo in genere i giorni di festività e l'importo da pagare. è corretto?)
-è possibile che su un imponibile fiscale annuale di e7152,88 pago 1200 di tfr?
-Bonus renzi dll66/2014 si paga su un imponibile fiscale annuo di 7152,88 ?
inoltre volevo sapere se esistono nuovi tipi di contratto piu convenienti nel mio settore vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## nadir

[QUOTE=giacomokikko;294195][QUOTE=nad 
buon giorno ho una ditta di giardinaggio e un dipendente assunto come otd come avventizo comune che licenzio a fine anno qnd il lavoro viene a mancare per poi ri assumerlo a marzo.volevo porre dei quesiti :
-i giorni di festa 13 ma e 14 ma sono compresi nel terzo elemento o sn da pagare a parte?(in busta paga  trovo in genere i giorni di festività e l'importo da pagare. è corretto?)
-è possibile che su un imponibile fiscale annuale di e7152,88 pago 1200 di tfr?
-Bonus renzi dll66/2014 si paga su un imponibile fiscale annuo di 7152,88 ?
inoltre volevo sapere se esistono nuovi tipi di contratto piu convenienti nel mio settore vi ringrazio anticipatamente[/QUOTE] 
1200 mi sembra troppo, se è uno stagionale avventizio, credo che il tfr sia in base alle tabelle retributive della provincia in cui lavora, ossia l' 8,73% della paga base, calcolato per ciascuna giornata di lavoro prestata, oltre a fruire delle detrazioni 5.16 per ogni mese prestato. La 13^ e 14^ si pagano solo a quelli a tempo indeterminato.

----------


## monicamasoni

> Per gli agricoli a tempo determinato si effettuano le normali ritenute fiscali, mentre non è dovuta 13 e 14,ferie e festività. Il salario agricolo infatti è costituito dal salario contrattuale provinciale e dal terzo elemento. Basta corrispondere quindi il terzo elemento quale sostitutivo di ferie,festività 13 e 14.
> Il terzo elemento è pari al corrispettivo dei seguenti istituti riconosciuti agli operai a tempo indeterminato e calcolati su 312 giorni:
> festività 5,45%
> ferie      8,33%
> 13         8,33%
> 14         8,33% 
> il tutto corrisonde al 30,44% del salario contrattuale prov. Ricapitolando la misura del terzo elemento espressa in percentuale compete quale corrispettivo di ferie - festività e13 e 14 e quindi il corrispondere questo importo li sostituisce interamente. Allo stesso modo il tfr sarà calcolato nella misura dell' 8,63% del salario contrattuale e non del terzo elemento.
> Per gli otd compili il dmag trimestrale in base alle retribuzioni mensili, e l' inps ti liquida gli importi. 
> Altra storia per gli operai a tempo indeterminato, che sono equiparati alle altre normali categorie di lavoratori spetta 13 , 14, ferie festività e permessi

  Sono  assunta come operaia agricola q.ta a tempo determinato da Gennaio 2006 con scadenza di contratto annuale a Dicembre. Di fatto con il  contratto che ho non mi spetta niente  ma non ho nemmeno il terzo elemento. posso richiederlo? Dal 2013 invece mi hanno riconosciuto il TFR. 
Il mio inquadramento non corrisponde alla mansione che svolgo, infatti da sempre mi occupo del commerciale estero dell'Azienda e lavoro in ufficio e non nella sede dell'azienda agricola.
A mio parere ci sono diverse irregolarità...

----------


## Melania84

Buongiorno, ma sul tfr la tassazione è separata o normale? Il mio programma paghe in automatico non mi trattiene nessuna imposta ma non mi sembra corretto....

----------

